# Tivo: Thanks for Hulu, now can we get some others, too?



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I appreciate having the Hulu app. If you could add a few more, it would be perfect. In my case, I'd like to see the CBS All Access app (for Survivor) and HBO Now (for Game of Thrones). Any word on these as possibilities? I know that some Tivo execs are on this board and will hopefully answer this.

I'm sure there are other apps that would be nice, too.

Thanks.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

kisby said:


> I appreciate having the Hulu app. If you could add a few more, it would be perfect. In my case, I'd like to see the CBS All Access app (for Survivor) and HBO Now (for Game of Thrones). Any word on these as possibilities? I know that some Tivo execs are on this board and will hopefully answer this.
> 
> I'm sure there are other apps that would be nice, too.
> 
> Thanks.


It's not you it's me.

TiVo provide an sdk for app developers. They don't develop the apps.

So Hulu had to write / development their html5 app.

Now Roamio / bolt want html5 apps porting from other platforms will be easier as the code base is similar.

Then it comes down to demand. Less ddemand for an app on TiVo than Roku so get in line.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

HobokenSkier said:


> It's not you it's me.
> 
> TiVo provide an sdk for app developers. They don't develop the apps.
> 
> So Hulu had to write / development their html5 app.


Yes, I'm sure we all understand that, but surely Tivo works with these companies and encourages them to build apps. If Tivo wants to be my total experience, they need more apps.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kisby said:


> Yes, I'm sure we all understand that, but surely Tivo works with these companies and encourages them to build apps. If Tivo wants to be my total experience, they need more apps.


You assume they have some sort of personal relationship with these companies. For all we know the only way they have to contact these companies is through their public PR department, just like you and me can. Just because they're in a similar business doesn't mean they have some sort of inside track.

That being said there is an indication in the HBOGo API that TiVo support is coming. When you dump their device list, which is XML, it lists TiVo as a supported device. (dave zatz discovered this a couple weeks ago)


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Yes, I'm sure we all understand that, but surely Tivo works with these companies and encourages them to build apps. If Tivo wants to be my total experience, they need more apps.


:up:



> You assume they have some sort of personal relationship with these companies. For all we know the only way they have to contact these companies is through their public PR department, just like you and me can. Just because they're in a similar business doesn't mean they have some sort of inside track.


Of course they do. If not they have appropriate channels to go through to make a connection and get things done if both parties agree.

Posting this question in a TiVo forum makes sense because TiVo employees obviously browse this forum. Making a suggestion directly to TiVo through an official channel would be helpful as well.

Burning both sides of the candle doesn't hurt, so make your suggestion to the content providers as well!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Apps are an up hill battle for TiVo - not enough of us using stand alone TiVos to make developing/updating apps for TiVo that important to most providers. 

I use TiVo to stream from Amazon prime and Amazon just sent me an email telling me ..."there is a newer version of the Amazon Video app that enhances your viewing experience on popular devices,"... and that they now had UHD streaming. Effectively telling me to upgrade to a device with the new app to get a better experience and of course no mention of TiVo anywhere.

I am perfectly happy viewing Amazon Prime with TiVo, but it is easy to tell that Amazon would much rather sell me a streaming box than update their TiVo Apps. 

Anyone who wants the latest greatest streaming apps and access to any/all the services you can think of really needs to plan on buying another streaming box and likely plan on updating it every year or 2.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Apps are an up hill battle for TiVo - not enough of us using stand alone TiVos to make developing/updating apps for TiVo that important to most providers.


That's true, but if TiVo can make it easy enough for content providers to port their apps and if they continue to grow their user base they could become a more attractive platform.

Integrating an Android-compatible framework could be a long term solution as well, or perhaps even partnering with a company like Roku to integrate within a TiVo could be an awesome solution.

Offering to perform or fund part of the porting work goes a long way too. It doesn't take much work to get done.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

If Tivo is really trying to compete against Roku, AppleTV, etc then they are going to have to work with the various companies to get their apps regardless of how popular the stand alone Tivo is. I mean, Netflix, Hulu and Amazon are the big ones and 80% of the stuff I watch is on those three. It would be nice if they could get things Like HBO, Starz, Showtime, etc (as the stand alone apps, not integrated with Hulu or Amazon) but it's not the end of the world.

I'm almost thinking that Tivo might want to eventually license parts of the Roku OS/API instead of doing their own thing so they could get all of the channels that are already in the Roku eco-system (pipe dream I know).


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Personally, I'd love to see Acorn TV on the Bolt. Then I could get rid of my Roku.

Acorn has a fabulous library of British and Australian shows, but the only places I've seen Acorn (so far) are iOS/Android/PC apps, Roku and Samsung TVs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The platform TiVo uses is basically the same as Samsung TVs, which is why they chose it. For a long time Samsung TVs used Flash, which is likely why TiVo originally used Flash. Then they switched to HTML5 and a couple years later so did TiVo. So it seems TiVo is trying to position itself so that apps for TiVo are essentially a simple port from those the providers already have for smart TV platforms.


----------



## GuysInCT (Apr 30, 2002)

sluciani said:


> Personally, I'd love to see Acorn TV on the Bolt.


+1 for Acorn support!


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

I need HBO. Twitch would be other next request now that WWE is there. 

Speaking of the updated Amazon app, Vizio tvs were updated with an app UI that looks more like the Fire TV home screen. I would expect it'll come to all platforms including TiVo. Maybe when TiVo gets Amazon UHD streaming. 

TiVo is doing a really good job now of adding stuff. They need to constantly keep it up with something new every few weeks or monthly broadening the app selection and getting existing apps to UHD and HDR. Vudu and Amazon both need UHD.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

sluciani said:


> Personally, I'd love to see Acorn TV on the Bolt. Then I could get rid of my Roku.
> 
> Acorn has a fabulous library of British and Australian shows, but the only places I've seen Acorn (so far) are iOS/Android/PC apps, Roku and Samsung TVs.


If you have Amazon Prime, you can now add Acorn TV (as well as Showtime, Starz and more) to your Prime subscription and watch via the Amazon Video app on TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sluciani said:


> Personally, I'd love to see Acorn TV on the Bolt. Then I could get rid of my Roku.
> 
> Acorn has a fabulous library of British and Australian shows, but the only places I've seen Acorn (so far) are iOS/Android/PC apps, Roku and Samsung TVs.





GuysInCT said:


> +1 for Acorn support!


Just wanted to make sure you both were aware that Acorn.tv was one of the new "add-on subscriptions" that can be added to your Amazon Video account, along with STARZ, Showtime, etc.
Amazon Acorn.tv subscription page

TCF thread re: new Amazon Video add-on subscriptions​
The less good news is that the content may not be accessible (or at least easily accessible) via the current TiVo Amazon apps. (link)


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Just wanted to make sure you both were aware that Acorn.tv was one of the new "add-on subscriptions" that can be added to your Amazon Video account, along with STARZ, Showtime, etc.
> Amazon Acorn.tv subscription page
> 
> TCF thread re: new Amazon Video add-on subscriptions​
> The less good news is that the content may not be accessible (or at least easily accessible) via the current TiVo Amazon apps. (link)


Thanks for letting us know! I just tried searching Amazon video for "acorn" and it looks like all the titles may be there, but only available as "buy" episodes. No opportunity to enter my Acorn membership info, at least so far.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

sluciani said:


> Thanks for letting us know! I just tried searching Amazon video for "acorn" and it looks like all the titles may be there, but only available as "buy" episodes. No opportunity to enter my Acorn membership info, at least so far.


The way I read these Amazon add ons is: 
You have to be an Amazon Prime member
You have to sub to the service through Amazon
Subbing through Amazon only gives you access to the service content through Amazon/Amazon's app. Meaning you can not access the content through the services web site, stand alone app, or another service.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> The way I read these Amazon add ons is:
> You have to be an Amazon Prime member
> You have to sub to the service through Amazon
> Subbing through Amazon only gives you access to the service content through Amazon/Amazon's app. Meaning you can not access the content through the services web site, stand alone app, or another service.


Gotcha. Sounds similar to the way Acorn managed the now defunct YouTube gateway. If you signed up via YouTube, you could only access via YouTube.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Just wanted to make sure you both were aware that Acorn.tv was one of the new "add-on subscriptions" that can be added to your Amazon Video account, along with STARZ, Showtime, etc.


That's interesting--I notice that there's a buttload of services that you can add to your Hulu subscription as well.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

TrackZ said:


> Speaking of the updated Amazon app, Vizio tvs were updated with an app UI that looks more like the Fire TV home screen. I would expect it'll come to all platforms including TiVo. Maybe when TiVo gets Amazon UHD streaming.


I expect (read "dread") that too, but I hope that it takes a very long time and that we get 4K Amazon before the app changes. That UI is horrible. Thankfully I haven't seen it on anything yet except for my TV.,so I don't have to use it. (Unless I use my FTV Stick, a rare event).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mikeyts said:


> That's interesting--I notice that there's a buttload of services that you can add to your Hulu subscription as well.


There is? I have my account on hold but it still looks like the only add on is Showtime. What are you seeing?


----------



## SlickVik (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have the choice between adding showtime on Hulu vs Amazon of course you'd choose Amazon as Hulu's limited to crappy 720p..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> There is? I have my account on hold but it still looks like the only add on is Showtime. What are you seeing?


"Showtime" is the only thing showing in the "Add-On" drop-down when I logged into Hulu.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> There is? I have my account on hold but it still looks like the only add on is Showtime. What are you seeing?


My understanding is a lot of those add-ons like Showtime are only available for people that don't already subscribe to the cable package. So you can't take your existing subscription to Showtime and use it to watch Showtime under Hulu. You would need to purchase the add-on inside of Hulu (so in essense you are paying for Showtime twice).

I was really hoping that they would integrate so use people that still have cable subscriptions (I got all of my premium channels free for 2 years) could activate the channels in Hulu, Amazon, etc. But doesn't look like that is an option.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Subscribers get Showtime Anytime for no added charge, which, like HBO Go, has no app on TiVo.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

kbdrand said:


> My understanding is a lot of those add-ons like Showtime are only available for people that don't already subscribe to the cable package. So you can't take your existing subscription to Showtime and use it to watch Showtime under Hulu. You would need to purchase the add-on inside of Hulu (so in essense you are paying for Showtime twice).
> 
> I was really hoping that they would integrate so use people that still have cable subscriptions (I got all of my premium channels free for 2 years) could activate the channels in Hulu, Amazon, etc. But doesn't look like that is an option.


I think this reflects how things are changing in the Pay TV/video world. Up to know I think services like Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime where looked at as add ons to cable/sat not as replacements for cable/sat.

We are now moving to a phase where more people are looking at these alternative services as a replacement to cable/sat and that is being reflected with what is being offered by Sling TV, Sony Vue, and now Amazon and Hulu via add ons. I hope this trend continues, while I am sure most people would like everything included for the core price, in my opinion offering various add ons at extra cost is better than raising the core price and including the extra content.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mikeyts said:


> Subscribers get Showtime Anytime for no added charge, which, like HBO Go, has no app on TiVo.


David Zatz has posted pretty reliable info that HBO Go is coming soon, no info if Showtime Anytime is being worked on or not.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

TrackZ said:


> I need HBO. Twitch would be other next request now that WWE is there.


Twitch is "on the list" but of course there's no timeline. That would be fun.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Is there a good review someplace of what the pros and cons are of the various streaming services? (Both included with Tivo and not.) I've tried to look but I haven't found anything decent.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

GoodSpike said:


> Is there a good review someplace of what the pros and cons are of the various streaming services? (Both included with Tivo and not.) I've tried to look but I haven't found anything decent.


What are you looking for? Usability is hard as they work differently on different devices. In the end content is still King but also highly personal. Trying them out is likely the best way to decide if one works for you, most of the paid ones have a 1 month trial to help with that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> What are you looking for? Usability is hard as they work differently on different devices. In the end content is still King but also highly personal. Trying them out is likely the best way to decide if one works for you, *most of the paid ones have a 1 month trial to help with that.*


Semi-blasphemous, but... http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-12/roku-offers/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

GoodSpike said:


> Is there a good review someplace of what the pros and cons are of the various streaming services? (Both included with Tivo and not.) I've tried to look but I haven't found anything decent.


Hulu is mostly new network content. Like the same stuff the broadcast on the big 5 networks each week. As well as access to some older content from those same networks and some original content. They have two pricing tiers, one with forced commercials and one without.

There is a lot of overlap between Amazon and Netflix, but both have some exclusive content and original content. I tend to watch Netflix more. But have Amazon because I like the 2 day shipping.

A lot of the other services are very specific to sports, foreign TV or specific channels like HBO Now, Showtime Anytime and CBS All Access.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So did we get a new Hulu app for TiVo? Is it time to try it out again? Or is this still the old crappy one?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, we did get the modern Hulu UI, as seen on Roku, game consoles and elsewhere. I'm even getting 24p video out of it, which I did not before.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> Yes, we did get the modern Hulu UI, as seen on Roku, game consoles and elsewhere. I'm even getting 24p video out of it, which I did not before.


Really? That is the modern one? I hadn't used Hulu in a while. It seemed like the same interface I used a long time ago. I guess it's been so long I forgot.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Really? That is the modern one? I hadn't used Hulu in a while. It seemed like the same interface I used a long time ago. I guess it's been so long I forgot.


Yeah, it's the most recent. It hit PS3 about 3 years ago, I think. This is the one that was on TiVo Roamio and Premiere:



Spoiler












It was horrendous. So bad that I never used TiVo for Hulu, though I always used it for Netflix, Amazon and VUDU for its 24Hz output of 24p video (if the old app had 24p video like the new one I might have used it anyway).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mikeyts said:


> Yes, we did get the modern Hulu UI, as seen on Roku, game consoles and elsewhere. I'm even getting 24p video out of it, which I did not before.


It looks like the old crappy one to me, with the stupid green parentheses/brackets all over the place, and single rows of images/menu items. Is the new one Bolt-only?

The About / Version screen shows:

Name: TiVo Series4
Version: 1.19 / local


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

dswallow said:


> It looks like the old crappy one to me, with the stupid green parentheses/brackets all over the place, and single rows of images/menu items. Is the new one Bolt-only?
> 
> The About / Version screen shows:
> 
> ...


I believe so. Bolt only since it has the newer chipset/architecture.

My problem is that I still don't have the latest update. Just got my Bolt yesterday and I've been forcing connections to Tivo but no luck. Still no Hulu and my Plex app just crashes before I can even pick a video to play.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

kbdrand said:


> I believe so. Bolt only since it has the newer chipset/architecture.


Not an excuse. It's supposedly HTML5 based and Roamio and Premiere can handle that. And it cannot be limited by the CPU of either given that it runs on Roku 3.

Perhaps they're just beta-testing it on us lucky Bolt owners .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm betting it makes it's way down to at least the Roamio and maybe even the Premiere. Especially since the existing app on those platforms is partially broken.


----------



## tom42 (Sep 30, 2015)

A TWC TV app would allow me to get rid of my Rokus


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

tom42 said:


> A TWC TV app would allow me to get rid of my Rokus


I would be happy if I could just get Hulu and a working Plex app. Right now I have neither with no clue what I need to do to get Hulu on my Bolt. Tried updating about 10 times now, still no Hulu.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

tom42 said:


> A TWC TV app would allow me to get rid of my Rokus


:up: That would be nice.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

kbdrand said:


> I would be happy if I could just get Hulu and a working Plex app. Right now I have neither with no clue what I need to do to get Hulu on my Bolt. Tried updating about 10 times now, still no Hulu.


The Hulu app has been out for a few days now, at this point if i were you I would contact TiVo Support directly and see what's up.

Good Luck


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> The Hulu app has been out for a few days now, at this point if i were you I would contact TiVo Support directly and see what's up.
> 
> Good Luck


Yeah I will be giving them a call tomorrow. Still no Hulu.

Well, called support. Typical support call, they could not help. They said my device already shows as having the latest update and that I should just wait and it should show up eventually.


----------



## archer804 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

kbdrand said:


> Yeah I will be giving them a call tomorrow. Still no Hulu.
> 
> Well, called support. Typical support call, they could not help. They said my device already shows as having the latest update and that I should just wait and it should show up eventually.


I had to reboot for the Hulu app to show up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

meckel said:


> I had to reboot for the Hulu app to show up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I have rebooted approximately 6 times today (also trying to get 4K working). Still no Hulu.

Been fighting with 4K. My Samsung is a 4K set, but for some reason I can't get it working with full 4K in 60 fps. It only wants to work in pass through mode.


----------



## mkmck (Dec 17, 2015)

kbdrand said:


> I believe so. Bolt only since it has the newer chipset/architecture.
> 
> My problem is that I still don't have the latest update. Just got my Bolt yesterday and I've been forcing connections to Tivo but no luck. Still no Hulu and my Plex app just crashes before I can even pick a video to play.


I'm new to Tivo...just got a Bolt and a Mini and got rid of my Cox boxes. As for Hulu...my mini has it but my Bolt does not. That seems pretty bizarre. How can the auxiliary box have the app but not the primary box? I called customer service and they told me the update gets sent out box-by-box, not customer-by-customer. Makes no sense to me that the primary box doesn't get it first.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mkmck said:


> I'm new to Tivo...just got a Bolt and a Mini and got rid of my Cox boxes. As for Hulu...my mini has it but my Bolt does not. That seems pretty bizarre. How can the auxiliary box have the app but not the primary box? I called customer service and they told me the update gets sent out box-by-box, not customer-by-customer. Makes no sense to me that the primary box doesn't get it first.


Hulu has just been released for the BOLT, and it is taking a while for it to slip out to all the boxes. Hulu's been on Minis for quite some time.

You should also notice a difference between the Hulu app on the Mini and the BOLT, once you have it available on both. (And prepare to have to re-enter all your app credentials on both the BOLT and Mini; they're not stored in the cloud -- and TiVo has no concept of users.)


----------



## mkmck (Dec 17, 2015)

kisby said:


> I appreciate having the Hulu app. If you could add a few more, it would be perfect. In my case, I'd like to see the CBS All Access app (for Survivor) and HBO Now (for Game of Thrones). Any word on these as possibilities? I know that some Tivo execs are on this board and will hopefully answer this.
> 
> I'm sure there are other apps that would be nice, too.
> 
> Thanks.


HBO Go is the one I want most...after Hulu finally shows up. I emailed HBO and got a "we'll send it to our development team for further consideration" response. Not holding my breath, although the post stating that it's coming is encouraging.


----------



## mkmck (Dec 17, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Hulu has just been released for the BOLT, and it is taking a while for it to slip out to all the boxes. Hulu's been on Minis for quite some time.
> 
> You should also notice a difference between the Hulu app on the Mini and the BOLT, once you have it available on both. (And prepare to have to re-enter all your app credentials on both the BOLT and Mini; they're not stored in the cloud -- and TiVo has no concept of users.)


Re-enter once, or every time you use it?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mkmck said:


> Re-enter once, or every time you use it?


Once per app, per device... barring device or app reset. Or users logging out of an app.


----------



## mkmck (Dec 17, 2015)

kbdrand said:


> I believe so. Bolt only since it has the newer chipset/architecture.
> 
> My problem is that I still don't have the latest update. Just got my Bolt yesterday and I've been forcing connections to Tivo but no luck. Still no Hulu and my Plex app just crashes before I can even pick a video to play.


I was looking at Plex and thinking about giving it a try. Do you have the basic or premium version? Not sure if that makes any difference, but maybe.


----------



## mkmck (Dec 17, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Once per app, per device... barring device or app reset. Or users logging out of an app.


OK...thanks for the info. That's not a big deal for me.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

meckel said:


> I had to reboot for the Hulu app to show up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have rebooted over 10 times since yesterday. Been slammed the update and rebooting. Still no Hulu. We use Hulu all the time. Right now we have to switch inputs to get back to the Roku to watch Hulu and since the Bolt has HDMI issues every time we switch back from Roku we have to go unplug the hdmi and plug it back in. I just wish I could get Hulu so I can stop switching to the Roku.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

kbdrand said:


> I have rebooted over 10 times since yesterday. Been slammed the update and rebooting. Still no Hulu. We use Hulu all the time. Right now we have to switch inputs to get back to the Roku to watch Hulu and since the Bolt has HDMI issues every time we switch back from Roku we have to go unplug the hdmi and plug it back in. I just wish I could get Hulu so I can stop switching to the Roku.


I presume that somehow your Bolt doesn't just have the Hulu video service unselected, right? Just thought I'd ask, since it wasn't previously mentioned, and I know you're on the Bolt, so there should have been a way to disable it before, since it was never there before, but maybe...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kbdrand said:


> I have rebooted over 10 times since yesterday. Been slammed the update and rebooting. Still no Hulu. We use Hulu all the time. Right now we have to switch inputs to get back to the Roku to watch Hulu and since the Bolt has HDMI issues every time we switch back from Roku we have to go unplug the hdmi and plug it back in. I just wish I could get Hulu so I can stop switching to the Roku.


Do you have the latest software? IIRC it's still rolling out, so unless you signed up for the priority list you may not have it yet. And the Hulu app probably needs the newest software to function.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Do you have the latest software? IIRC it's still rolling out, so unless you signed up for the priority list you may not have it yet. And the Hulu app probably needs the newest software to function.


Yeah, I have the latest software. Tried going to the priority site but it just says there are no priority updates.

Also, for the other questions, I have Plex lifetime (the crashing is due to browsing the library. Turns out if I hit browse and just let the system sit there for 2-3 minutes or so then I can browse videos without it crashing, but it won't play some videos properly).

And I have checked the apps in my settings multiple times. Every time I update and restart I go back to see if it is in the list but just not selected. It have been a week now since I setup the Bolt and still no Hulu.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you see the WWE app?


----------



## dderrig (Dec 25, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Do you see the WWE app?


I have the same issue and no WWE either.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

dderrig said:


> I have the same issue and no WWE either.


Me too. No WWE (not like I care about that one or anything).


----------

